# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > سوال: فرقی بین ساختمان گسسته و ریاضی گسسته هست؟

## teardrop

به نام خدا
سلام
آیا فرقی بین ساختمان گسسته و ریاضی گسسته هست؟
آیا این دو درس متفاوت هستند؟ یا یک درس با 2 عنوان؟
اگه ساختمان گسسته از ریاضی گسسته جداست، اساتید تخصصی این درس رو ارائه میدهند؟
ممنون.

----------


## diamonds

سلام
نه فرقی ندتره هر دوش یک درسه.

----------


## mohammadian7

سلام این دو عنوان که فرمودید مربوط به یک درس هست. که به مباحث گراف و درخت و جبر بول و منطق و حل روابط بازگشتی و ... میپردازد.
البته یک درس دیگر به نام ساختمان داده ها نیز هست که تشابه اسمی با این درس دارد. و تعدادی مشترکات از نظر مفاهیم با درس ساختمان گسسته دارد.
و به الگوریتم های پیاده سازی مفاهیم درخت و گراف و حل روابط یازگشتی میپردازد.

----------


## SystemAnalyst

این درس را خودم هم تدریس می کنم دقیقا این دو درس یکی هستند.بستگی به سیاست دانشگاه مربوطه داره که این درس را یک استاد تخصصی بگه یا یک استاد ریاضی ولی من گفتن این درس توسط استاد کامپیوتری را ترجیح می دم زیرا دید شهودی نسبت به مطالبی مثل گراف ها یا روابط بازگشتی و ... داره.مفیدترین کتابش هم از rosen هست و بعدش گریمالدی.

----------


## Salar Ashgi

البته در رشته ریاضی بیشتر تئوری وار مطرح میشود ولی در رشته کامپیوتر مفاهیم ریاضیات گسسته با مفاهیم رشته کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی ادغام میشود .
مثلا برنامه نویسی برای گراف ها ، درخت ها و ... 

موفق باشید ./

----------

